# Release Dates of upcoming highly anticipated PC Games



## Shloeb (Aug 15, 2008)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky*
August 29, 2008

*Mercenaries 2: World in Flames*
August 31, 2008

*Spore*
September 7,2008

*Crysis Warhead*
September 16, 2008

*Witcher: Enhanced Edition*
September 16, 2008

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*
September 23, 2008

*Far Cry 2*
October 1, 2008

*Project Origin*
October 1, 2008

*Fallout 3*
October 7, 2008

*Saints row 2
*October 14, 2008

*Dead Space*
October 20, 2008

*Left 4 Dead*
November 4, 2008

*Legendary*
November 9, 2008

*Call of Duty: World at War*
November 11, 2008

*Mirror's Edge*
November 11, 2008

*Prince of Persia*
November 18, 2008

*Tomb Raider Underworld*
November 18, 2008

*Grand Theft Auto IV*
November 18, 2008

*NFS Undercover*
November 18, 2008

Source:*pc.ign.com/index/release.html


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

29 Aug, 23 sep, 18 nov are the dates *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

So many cool games coming ..
Can't wait.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> 29 Aug, 23 sep, 18 nov are the dates *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


Why not add 16th September ?(read: Crysis Fanboy) 
@thread starter
Thanks for the Info
Waiting for Warhead with baited breath


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 16, 2008)

Prey 2, Red Alert 3, Diablo 3 are without a release date but still are very much expected


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 16, 2008)

Also add titles from PSP.. And thx for da info..


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 16, 2008)

The thread reads PC games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2008)

Q4 is something to die for.It's a good thing I got my upgrade just in time to play all these games.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 16, 2008)

Me too. Right upgrade at the right time. 

November will be one hell of a party!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 16, 2008)

November 18 rocks...

btw When is Mafia 2 releasing.It has been in development for a long time.Even before GTA 4.Have they ditched it?

U forgot to add Spore which releases on Sep 7


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Me too. Right upgrade at the right time.
> 
> November will be one hell of a party!!!!!!!!!!



This winter Mauja Hi Mauja !!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 16, 2008)

Will the games like PoP,Undercover,COD-World At War,FarCry2,BiA-Hell's Highway and STALKER released on PC at the same time or after a while?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^wot ??


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 16, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> November 18 rocks...
> 
> btw When is Mafia 2 releasing.It has been in development for a long time.Even before GTA 4.Have they ditched it?
> 
> U forgot to add Spore which releases on Sep 7


Added Spore.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

I am waiting for GTA4 (have it on X360, still waiting to see how it plays on the mighty PC), COD:WaW, FAR CRY 2, BiB:HH, Mercineries 2, STALKER : Clear Sky and the new NFS . Otherwise, i will still play all the mentioned games. Its one hell of a party in November(My birthday too on 1st November.

Offtopic:- Good to see devs starting to pay attention on PC again. DIE consoles DIE.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Btw u have a console right? Why are u saying "DIE CONSOLES DIE"? 
I suppose console games cost high thats why?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

Waiting for Fallout 3


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> ^^ Btw u have a console right? Why are u saying "DIE CONSOLES DIE"?
> I suppose console games cost high thats why?



Yes, they cost too much plus they aren't easily available in my city plus what about the money i paid for a gaming PC which is way better than a console ?  Thats why I don;t like consoles much.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

Where is Godfather II and Fifa 09 in the list? I guess EA revealed the release date for Godfather II ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2008)

Imagine when all these games are released, in december, you will be full of your HDD and nil of your purse. But not me, coz, i got a pc which can't run farcry properly.


But,all the best for you buddies. Have a great time playing those titles. I would also be enjoying the beauty of these titles by reading reviews, seeing GamePlay videos, Trailers. And closing my eyes imaginating that i am playing those games. Will be close enough to the reality.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

^^Dont be so upset. Get a new PC by saving money or harrasing your parents . Thats our secret . Still, dont be sad. You will play one day and we will read the reviews .


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

^^Dude its not good to take something out from parents by force.Instead, Get some better marks in the examinations.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2008)

yaar, some peoples fate will be like that only. We can't do any thing. Except to compermise with our fate. 

And when we talk about good marks in exams, i am the topper of the class since 1st class and now i am doing my Charted Accountacy  PCC.

But thanks to my ps2 which is bearing my hardcore gaming from two years.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^Dude its not good to take something out from parents by force.Instead, Get some better marks in the examinations.



Do you think I R ILLITERATE ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 18, 2008)

So, November a good time for upgrades?


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 18, 2008)

> The UK PC Gaming Mag PCZone has reviewed S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky.
> 
> *stalker.filefront.com/news/FIRST_Clear_Sky_Review_is_in;39530
> 
> ...



Gonna buy this one!!Stalker:SoC 1 is for only RS 299


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 18, 2008)

1.Crysis Warhead 
2. Far Cry 2 
3. Stalker Clear Sky


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Do you think I R ILLITERATE ?


No.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> Gonna buy this one!!Stalker:SoC 1 is for only RS 299



I never go on reviews, its play and appreciate kinda thing. And yeah I knew STALKER is back with what it was originally intended to be like *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png

The greatest thing is that this company care for end users. Ditched THQ for too much restriction and went for Koch media without any fear of less publicity. Provided excellent forum and community. Even Developers used to hang around to take users feedback. Released like 5 patches correcting things. I friggin love them. 

The price of game is justified too. Let these people give more good games, live longer GSC. I support you.

Look at the game requirements despite the version 1.5 of game engine. Its still the same. You can play it with your not so decent hardware too. Me so likes.
Afterall its not your typical shiny eye candy game *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44.png


----------



## hellgate (Aug 19, 2008)

yippee... gonna hav a gr8 time this september.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> I never go on reviews, its play and appreciate kinda thing. And yeah I knew STALKER is back with what it was originally intended to be like *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png
> 
> The greatest thing is that this company care for end users. Ditched THQ for too much restriction and went for Koch media without any fear of less publicity. Provided excellent forum and community. Even Developers used to hang around to take users feedback. Released like 5 patches correcting things. I friggin love them.
> 
> ...


.


STALKER was one hell of a game and I loved it. +1 to your points and I too support GSC.

Waiting for STALKER: Clear Sky .


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 19, 2008)

> Developer Treyarch has just revealed the minimum system requirements to play Call of Duty: World at War. The game is sheduled Q4 2008.
> 
> * CPU: AMD 64 3200+ / Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz +
> * Memory: 512MB (XP) or 1GB (Vista)
> ...



Decent Requirements .


----------



## spikygv (Aug 19, 2008)

eagerly awaiting POP , nfs and fifa 09 ..


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> .
> 
> 
> STALKER was one hell of a game and I loved it. +1 to your points and I too support GSC.
> ...



Long live GSC..........


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/76large.png


----------



## x3060 (Aug 19, 2008)

i like STALKER too, brilliant game, though i don't understand why they complain about voice.
you are in russia , people's obviously will be speaking russian .
such dump reviews...i most of the times simply hate reviews ...they just mearly exist for irritating gamers.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Yeah I was more than feeling like I was in Russia after hearing dialogs. Though funny but made very authentic feel.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

STALKER was one of the best games to be launched *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/96large.png


----------



## omega12 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice list but u missed out on saints row 2... comin oct 14 2008(PC)...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^kkkkoooooolllllll. zOMG I wanted to play that game but after reading reviews didnt waste 2k on the X360 version. Good, now I can play it free on PC *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 20, 2008)

omega12 said:


> nice list but u missed out on saints row 2... comin oct 14 2008(PC)...


Done


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

Guyz bringing a sad news, STALKER : Clear Sky delayed to 5th September 

Source - *www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/data/942067.html


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^
"The reason being was that there was a shipping bottleneck in Poland (Probably due to the whole Georgia conflict) that caused them to move up the release date for the world wide version another week"

*www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage.php?board=942067&topic=44880105

Its releasing on the original date in Russia, so there will be no delay more than 5th sep

Its a good news for me, as 5th is near pay day


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^
> "The reason being was that there was a shipping bottleneck in Poland (Probably due to the whole Georgia conflict) that caused them to move up the release date for the world wide version another week"
> 
> *www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage.php?board=942067&topic=44880105
> ...



Its probably because the game is certified gold from now (i read this somewhere) that they are short on Game copies. And thats the reason for the delay. Still, STALKER ftw...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

STALKER requirements out -- 

System Requirements

MINIMAL
Microsoft Windows 2000(SP4)/XP/Vista (SP1) 
Intel Pentium 4 2.0 Ghz / AMD XP 2200+ 
512 MB RAM 
10 GB free hard disc space 
128 MB DirectX 8.0 compatible card / nVIDIA GeForce 5700 / ATI Radeon 9600 
Keyboard, Mouse 
LAN / Internet for Multiplayer 


RECOMMENDED
Microsoft Windows XP/Vista (SP1) 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 / AMD 64 X2 4200+ 
1.5 GB RAM 
10 GB free hard disc space 
256 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible card / nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT / ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT 
Keyboard, Mouse 
LAN / Internet for Multiplayer


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ My pc will handle it easily.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> ^^ My pc will handle it easily.



The requirements are more then what it needs. STALKER recommanded E6500 in recommanded and I played it on everything MAX and @1440x900 with my OC'd E4500 
This time around too, its the same. Sure the game has got a graphical boost, but its not much and this game dosent promise to be a descendent of Crysis.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ Thats good news for ppl with somewhat low-end rigs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

The new Prince of Persia looks sucketh to the core.... cartoony animations and the prince looks like a comic book character !! Duh! UbiSoft ruined it. I wish they had created something like Assassins Creed but they phailed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

Well...it was ubisoft that took it to a celebration after the failure of Prince of Persia 3d.


----------

